# My Next Project



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

For my next project I am going to convert one of these into a legitimate slingshot:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001LRJ5RU?ie=UTF8&tag=slingshotcom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B001LRJ5RU

I think I am going to get Flatband to make me some extra long .030" Folded Latex bands for the project. Wish me luck!


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I will be watching how this one turns out, i bid on one of thoughs on ebay but it never turned up, i was going to use it for the dogs, then turn it into something i could use,
good luck with it, jeff


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

if im honest i dont think it will work for anything other that lauching bigger object ( sorry i have little imagination)


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

p4v_singh said:


> if im honest i dont think it will work for anything other that lauching bigger object ( sorry i have little imagination)


You may be right but, in theory, the longer the forks are... the greater the projectile speed.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I see them on Ebay pretty cheap often. I had one but it is gone now. Tex


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Good luck with your project. There's a vid on youtube of a girl and her dad launching some old oranges with one of those. Looks like a blast!
















Oops! It was apples. I found it: Apple Shootin'


----------



## julesj (Dec 24, 2009)

AaronC said:


> For my next project I am going to convert one of these into a legitimate slingshot:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001LRJ5RU?ie=UTF8&tag=slingshotcom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B001LRJ5RU
> 
> I think I am going to get Flatband to make me some extra long .030" Folded Latex bands for the project. Wish me luck!


I have one of these; it shoots ok as it comes, as long as you fit a good set of tubes! The forks are long, and they bend quite a bit, but I have had no disasters, so far.
It will be very interesting to see what ideas you come up with. I hope it works out ok, best of luck!


----------



## Ken_McCarty (Mar 2, 2010)

basically just a huge "starship" slingshot.. if you are worried about the forks bending with more stress, you could weld, or use heat-shrink tube to attach some steel or aluminum bar to the existing fork system for reinforcement. best of luck with the project, I would bet good money it will make ammo scream downrange.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Good luck Aaron on your extended fork !! Maybe you could give Flatband the dimensions of the slingshot and your draw length so he could help you with the proper length of the bands.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Aaron
These type slingshots work great with small ammo.
In fact, I have a similar wire frame starship that I am modifying at this time.
I am going to narrow the forks, and I am adding a red dot scope to it. Mine has a flat bar near the back, which is perfect for mounting a picatinny rail mount. Right now I have it setup with double .050 latex bands, and it shoots hard, and fast with a 3/8 lead ball. Eventually though, I want to set it up with some black, latex tubing that I have.
I am going to reinforce the bottom end of the forks with a welded 1/4 inch steel bar.
Tom


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Aaron, why don't you just make a copy of my Nova Star? It is a great long extended fork slingshot and because of the way the tips are made it enhances band life. Oh and yes it is strong enough to shoot 1/2 inch lead shot if that is what you want to do. Tex


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Unfortunately, I don't have many wood working tools. It would take a VERY long time to accomplish that with a drill, sawzall, and a drimmel.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I would bet that the local high school wood shop might help for a fee. I know several people that have had things made by high school wood shops. -- Tex


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

just add a nalgene bottle with water in it to the ball rail and it should act as a stabilizer/dampener if you combine with a few strong cable ties or plumbers clamps it should make the whole armature more rigid

change to flatbands and youre in business

sounds like a cool idea


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Aaron, why don't you just make a copy of my Nova Star? It is a great long extended fork slingshot and because of the way the tips are made it enhances band life. Oh and yes it is strong enough to shoot 1/2 inch lead shot if that is what you want to do. Tex


Tex dont you get forkhits with that thing?
; Jaydee


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

god thats one ugly catapult!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have shot it maybe 500 times and no fork hits yet. When shooting the bands come off the platform about 10 degrees. I have let others try my extended fork slingshots and most of them want to pull the bands flat against the platform when they first pick them up. Any extended fork over 4 inches starts to lose accuracy, but not too bad. It is very easy to shoot see my YouTube (Slingshotbill's Channel) under NS shooting.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

i´ve made a extended fork catty 4 my girlfriend, but she didn´t use it much!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

baumstamm said:


> i´ve made a extended fork catty 4 my girlfriend, but she didn´t use it much!


 Well, maybe it was too difficult for her to pull?
Maybe she could pull mine easier.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

That's a monster, Baum!







I love the design, but it looks rather heavy to hold out by the pistol grip. Have you ever measured the weight of it?


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

yes, she is a monster, i think abt 40kg, never ask her!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)




----------

